# Friend Code Database



## Psychopathic (Mar 9, 2010)

I keep wanting to change my friend codes because since I last input them I have a different DS and a different Wii.  Every time I go to delete any of them I get this:






.

I get it with Internet Explorer and Firefox.
Just figured I would point it out.


----------



## Costello (Mar 9, 2010)

some of the friends codes you're trying to delete arent associated to any games unfortunately...
you're gonna have to leave those codes up until we find a fix for it.


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> some of the friends codes you're trying to delete arent associated to any games unfortunately...
> you're gonna have to leave those codes up until we find a fix for it.



Costello has spoken!

Anyways, Ive never used the Friend Code Database?
Do lots of people use it?
Cause i might start using it for my Wii and stuff!
then i can play with friends XD


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

The database needs an update though, lots of new games haven't been added yet. I don't think it'd be a lot of work.

Meanwhile, put the Friend Codes in your signature.


----------



## prowler (Mar 10, 2010)

If think it would be a good idea for people to add their own games.
So that it wouldn't have to be updated so often.

Of course that comes at a price of the pictures not being there.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 10, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> If think it would be a good idea for people to add their own games.
> So that it wouldn't have to be updated so often.
> 
> Of course that comes at a price of the pictures not being there.


How?


----------



## jivid321 (May 21, 2010)

Having the same problem...

When is it gonna be fixed? I stuffed up my code and I've been trying to delete it for so much time. Also I changed my DS so all my friend codes are different. Please fix this problem ASAP.


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2010)

Can't you delete and re-add them?

Just tried it and it works fine here, no errors whatsoever.


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's old but I forgot to reply.
If people can upload any picture they want, won't you think it will be misused?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, obviously some chavs will think it's funny to post the wrong pics, but then they should just get warned.


----------

